# Proposal form



## Green Feet

I have been searching and need some help. I plow primarily residential but have been asked to provide a proposal/quote to 2 businesses that share parking. I have a residential contract but would not fit this job. Would anyone be willing to share what they use for commercial snowplowing proposals? I have experience plowing commercial and I have my pricing figured, but I am lacking a professional proposal. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
[email protected]


----------



## asps4u

email sent


----------



## MIPLOWER

I was wondering if you could email me a copy too, all I have done is residential, And do not know what to put in the contract, I do have residential contracts, but have no ideal what a commercial contract should have in it. [email protected]

Thanks 
MIPLOWER


----------



## Anfamlandscape

Can you help me out too? I have the same situation and need help also. I would kindly appreciate it. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## presspark

Can you help me out too? I have the same situation and need help also. I would kindly appreciate it. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## asps4u

A proposal form is not a contract. Have an attorney draw up your contract, it's the best investment you'll ever make for your business. What Green Feet was looking for is just a bid form showing price. There are no contract terms discussed in a typical bid sheet. It's very basic and you can make it in Word, just put your business contact info, a description of the type of work to be performed and a price. It's not rocket science. What I did for mine is put a line for a price for each service (per plow price, seasonal plow price, per salt app, seasonal salt apps, per walkway clear, seasonal walkway clear). Than just modify it for each specific bid per customer request (what they are looking for for their property) It's better than writing a price on the back of a business card, and not as formal and involved as a multi-page contract.

If you don't want to make your own, or don't feel comfortable with what you've come up with, you can join SIMA, (www.sima.org) they have sample documents to download that you can modify to fit your business. Also, you can buy the Snow & Ice guide from Sean Adams (administrator of Plowsite) for $29.95 which has all kinds of sample documents as well that you can base yours off of. Here is a link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47283 or some of the other sponsors of plowsite that have them as well, such as profitsareus from Wayne Volz (http://www.profitsareus.com/).

Spending a little bit of money and putting a lot of blood sweat and tears into your business is what will make it successful. You have to build your business to be your own, not copy others. How else will you stand out from the rest? I'm very much willing to help out as most here are, and so many here have helped tremendously for me to get where I am, but we can't do everything for you, however, we can guide you in the right direction. :salute:


----------



## presspark

*Thanks for the Info*

I am a member of SIMA - RandR Professional Management Solutions LLC. I've been on the site reviewing the contracts and customizing them to fit my company also. This is a great site to network. Thanks again


----------



## manandavan

can anyone email me a copy of sample contract for snowremoval for residential and commercial and also a sample of a proposal letter. i am new at this/ thanks in advance/ i am a female owner and have male employees/ thanks in advance. my email address is [email protected].


----------



## Wayne Volz

We offer a CD that has several different proposal formats as well as contracts and many other templates that are in microsoft word format. They can be customized to fit your company's specific needs. Check it out at www.profitsareus.com.  It's called Snow & Ice management template CD. Call if you have any questions 800-845-0499.


----------



## snow2011

Can I have a copy too? thanks


----------



## VisionLandscape

please email a copy my way also.. [email protected]


----------



## Diesel59

I actually bought the sean adams version and I have to say that there was a lot of great info in it! Alot of things that I actually knew how to do, but gave it a new spin. 

So to be honest with you guys.... Invest in yourself! I bought the sean adams version and I landed two more contracts this year that I might not have. I'm interested in these spread sheets that Wayne volz has on his website. I just wish it was a download instead of a disc :-/


----------



## Wayne Volz

*Snow Estimator*



Diesel59;1335004 said:


> So to be honest with you guys.... Invest in yourself! I bought the sean adams version and I landed two more contracts this year that I might not have. I'm interested in these spread sheets that Wayne volz has on his website. I just wish it was a download instead of a disc :-/


We can email the spreadsheet to you as well. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## VisionLandscape

Yes very interested please email the spreadsheet


----------



## hoy landscaping

Can i have a copy too? I have a commercial bid due Monday and my homemade bid isnt the best...
[email protected]


----------



## Wayne Volz

*Proposals*

If you guys are looking for snow proposals, service agreements, route sheets, etc, we have a Snow & Ice template CD available. You can find it on our web site. If you need it right away, we can email them to you.

Thanks.


----------

